# Hello from Slovakia



## PeterHarris (6/12/16)

So I finally moved to Bratislava Slovakia. 
Found 1 vape shop so far, but they only sell liqua juices. 
Still need to find a proper vape shop with good juice. 
Maybe I can just order out of Europe
Any ideas? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/16)

Ah, good to hear from you @PeterHarris.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/12/16)

The Slovakian! 

Glad to hear your safe.

Look at nearby countries that have a vape community and get mixing some DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

Welcome international Vaper! As in the past you could always vape your sock @PeterHarris! 

Please let us know how you are settling in and what it's like there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Hey Pete @PeterHarris 
Great to hear from you

We want pictures!

Enjoy


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Cool! Please send us pictures of your new home @PeterHarris !


----------



## PeterHarris (7/12/16)

I will as soon as we settle in. I'm so busy finalizing all that last stuff for residence and work. 
Once life returns to normal I will start exploring 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

I recon you are going to have to make a video update including notes on the difference between the cotton in South African socks to the Cotten in Slovenian Socks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/12/16)

@PeterHarris, give these guys a go - reasonable priced, good varied selection and ship whole of EU: http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/ Hope settling in and all the red-tape f%$# paperwork go smooth. PS: Welcome to a "brisky" Europe .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/16)

morning everyone.
I'm finding my self reading this article - https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/11/winter-vaping.html - as I found that with in 2 days my coil is shot - and I'm getting dry hits from a build that NEVER gave me a hint of a dry hit.

so it seems with the colder weather, your juice becomes thicker, and thus less wickable ? don't know if that's a word lol.

but anyways, what would you suggest, as I don't want to go 50/50 - should I try to make my wick even thinner ?
using a limitless + RDTA?

also the juice scene is dead here - luckily I might have a perfect solution - but it will be a surprise

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (9/12/16)

PeterHarris said:


> So I finally moved to Bratislava Slovakia.
> Found 1 vape shop so far, but they only sell liqua juices.
> Still need to find a proper vape shop with good juice.
> Maybe I can just order out of Europe
> ...


Great stuff bro! Enjoy

Order from UK they got mad good stuff there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

PeterHarris said:


> morning everyone.
> I'm finding my self reading this article - https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/11/winter-vaping.html - as I found that with in 2 days my coil is shot - and I'm getting dry hits from a build that NEVER gave me a hint of a dry hit.
> 
> so it seems with the colder weather, your juice becomes thicker, and thus less wickable ? don't know if that's a word lol.
> ...



@PeterHarris - you need to change your wicking to a thinner cotton based sock.
It wicks better in colder weather

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

PeterHarris said:


> morning everyone.
> I'm finding my self reading this article - https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/11/winter-vaping.html - as I found that with in 2 days my coil is shot - and I'm getting dry hits from a build that NEVER gave me a hint of a dry hit.
> 
> so it seems with the colder weather, your juice becomes thicker, and thus less wickable ? don't know if that's a word lol.
> ...


Have you tried 60VG/40PG?


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> Have you tried 60VG/40PG?


not yet - I'm still using the juice I brought with from RSA - I actually don't knew the ratio - I will check it when I'm home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome international Vaper! As in the past you could always vape your sock @PeterHarris!
> 
> Please let us know how you are settling in and what it's like there!




or lube !!!


----------

